# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  не стандартная тема

## kelvin

Всем привет!
наверняка многие сталкивались с тем что видео на странице
естественно во флэшке*.
и хочеться у себя иметь это файлик, что бы потом еще и еще просматривать;
как скачать его с сервака?
понятно что он в формате *.flv
и даже если точный адрес известен;
вот пример:
есть файл
http://smotri.com/video/view/v106598b288.flv
вижу его из ftp обозревателя FlashGet;
из IE открывает страницу и пишет 
404 Запрашиваемая страница не найдена.
из того же FlashGet загрузка не идет.
пробовал ставить в один поток, тоже.
и что делать?

----------


## vip.life

точьно то что тебе нужно =))) ! http://www.publishe.ru/modules.php?n...print&sid=1487

----------


## kelvin

нашел.
http://video.karlito.ru
там же ссылку на плеер *.flv найдете.

тоже вариант

----------


## vip.life

А на публише вставляєш ссЫлку и оно автоматически перекодиров.в формат ави или мпег на выбор =)

----------


## репин

да это должно работать

----------


## vip.life

ето точьно работает )))) не сомневайсяяя ))

----------

